# Selma



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 14, 2018)

Just watching this on the BBC. Ive seen it before but I think it needs a few views to "get" it.

I found it quite depressing. We see the same hate filled attitudes today, police violence,voter suppression. Are things any better ?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 14, 2018)

I think Selma is better

They are a national symbol of the Civil Rights movement and John Lewis, who led the march and got his head smashed in is one of our most respected Congressmen


----------



## JGalt (Oct 14, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Just watching this on the BBC. Ive seen it before but I think it needs a few views to "get" it.
> 
> I found it quite depressing. We see the same hate filled attitudes today, police violence,voter suppression. Are things any better ?



Nope. All the police there are black now and they still knock heads.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 14, 2018)

My father was in the 2nd Selma March.   It was horrific.   

Selma is much better now.  But there are still racists around.  Both black and white.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Oct 14, 2018)

Tainted Tommy would do better to worry about evils that are taking place, now, in his own country, than to point fingers at another county in which he has no part, over events that happens more than a generation ago.


----------



## MaryL (Oct 14, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Just watching this on the BBC. Ive seen it before but I think it needs a few views to "get" it.
> 
> I found it quite depressing. We see the same hate filled attitudes today, police violence,voter suppression. Are things any better ?


You watched a show on BBC, you are now an expert on American culture. I saw part  of Dawnton Abby  once on PBS. Hooray, I am now a expert on English culture.  Shallow way of talking in facts, isn't it?  Selma is as far from most Americans as ...hmm, London to a Welshman.


----------



## Muhammed (Oct 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> I think Selma is better
> 
> They are a national symbol of the Civil Rights movement and John Lewis, who led the march and got his head smashed in is one of our most respected Congressmen


The Democrats smashed a lot of black heads in Selma.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 15, 2018)

In Trafalgar Square, no less?
















St. Pauls , Chapeltown, Moss Side, Toxteth, Handsworth, Dewsbury, Oldham

Birmingham, Bradford, Brixton, Broadwater Farm, Chapeltown, Harehills, Notting Hill

_"Remove the beam from your own eye ..."_


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 15, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Just watching this on the BBC. Ive seen it before but I think it needs a few views to "get" it.
> ...


Selma is a good movie to see where we came from

Mississippi Burning anyone?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 15, 2018)

Muhammed said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I think Selma is better
> ...


John Lewis is a Democrat

WHITE Conservatives smashed a lot of heads


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> I think Selma is better
> 
> They are a national symbol of the Civil Rights movement and John Lewis, who led the march and got his head smashed in is one of our most respected Congressmen


he is?....


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 15, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I think Selma is better
> ...



John Lewis is an American Patriot who risked his life to fight for Liberty and Justice


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


ok.....so show me a poll or something backing up what you said.....the guy is a die hard liberal,so outside of a poll with people like you and dean participating,show me one with regular people participating saying that...


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 15, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


No poll necessary

John Lewis is an American Patriot the equivalent of our founding fathers  
He risked his life at lunch counters, Freedom Rides and leading the march at Selma. For that, he was beaten, knocked unconscious and jailed 

All in a fight for Liberty and Justice


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


a congress person gets respected when they have done some congressional things,like pass good bills....now if you would have said he is a respected person for his civil rights work 40 years ago i would not have asked you what i asked......


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 15, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


John Lewis has spent his life fighting for the rights of others, risking all for a cause...

He did it as a Civil Rights icon and as a Congressman

Here Is A List Of John Lewis' Accomplishments Over 50 Years That Lord Cheeto Needs To See


Since then he has been re-elected repeatedly by overwhelming margins, on one occasion running unopposed. Today, he represents Georgia’s Fifth Congressional District, encompassing the entire city of Atlanta and parts of four surrounding counties. Congressman Lewis sits on the House Budget Committee and House Ways and Means Committee, where he serves on the Subcommittee on Health. He serves as Senior Chief Deputy Democratic Whip, is a member of the Democratic Steering Committee, the Congressional Black Caucus and the Congressional Committee to Support Writers and Journalists. Apart from his service in Congress, he is Co-Chair of the Faith and Politics Institute.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


yea you said that already......what bills has he passed?...


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 15, 2018)

I find it suprising that right wingers cant just come out and condemn the things that were going on in those days. Watching the film of that era it looks so ugly. Those people were evil.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 15, 2018)

fncceo said:


> In Trafalgar Square, no less?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Uk has had,and still has, issues with race. But I think its laughable to compare the UK to the apartheid states of the US. American GIs were treated better in the UK than they were in the US . Mainly because the UK is more developed.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 15, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



How many bills have been passed by Congress in the last 12 years ?


----------



## sparky (Oct 15, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> I find it suprising that right wingers cant just come out and condemn the things that were going on in those days. Watching the film of that era it looks so ugly. Those people were evil.




Oh they're still around Tom , we've our share of xenophopic extreemists ,and for the most part allow them to parade around lamenting whatever nationality or race they'd like.

That said, juxtaoped to the rest of the world  >>>40 million slaves in the world, finds new report - CNN , we've made sisyphean efforts to address it all, along with those iconic sorts who led us to do so.

We really had no choice, as we're a '_melting pot'_ sort of country and culture , and yes one can say the gub'mit institutionalized it all, but it beats the alternative

~S~


----------



## Flash (Oct 15, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> My father was in the 2nd Selma March.   It was horrific.
> 
> Selma is much better now.  But there are still racists around.  Both black and white.




My neightbor's father was one of the men that the Sheriff deputized to stop the assholes.

Maybe he busted your father's head.


----------



## Flash (Oct 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Lewis is a piece of shit with an IQ of about 60.  He is an embarrassment to Congress.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


was i asking about congress or lewis?....the guy has been in congress 30 years,you cant find 1 bill he put out there?...


----------



## AVG-JOE (Oct 15, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Dude... There are enough people who think enough of John Lewis to have kept him in congress for all these years.  That has to count for something.

And just what do you mean by "regular people"?  

Freedom AND Civilization will never come together in a diverse society until the majority understands that 'tolerance' means you may have to put up with weird neighbors.



`​


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 15, 2018)

Flash said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > My father was in the 2nd Selma March.   It was horrific.
> ...



My father didn’t get his head busted.   But he was bloody from helping others when he got home to Tuscaloosa.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 15, 2018)

Flash said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > My father was in the 2nd Selma March.   It was horrific.
> ...


I’m sure his father is now rotting in hell


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 15, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



He is known as the conscience of Congress. His influence is unmatched. He has fought for civil rights, healthcare, gay rights. 
He has opposed our participation in unnecessary wars


----------



## fncceo (Oct 15, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mainly because the UK is more developed.



Clearly...












And there haven't been American GI's in significant numbers in the UK since my Grand-dad was over there donating DNA to British gals in exchange for Hershey Bars.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 15, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mainly because the UK is more developed.
> ...


You post pics of minority loons. the sort of people like tommy robinson. the Uk never passed jim crow laws or legislated in any way against people of colour. Nor were any black men lynched for looking at a white girl.The UK never had apartheid, many in the US mourn its passing.


----------



## sparky (Oct 15, 2018)

threEEEead tune!


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



I hope so.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 15, 2018)

AVG-JOE said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


yea he is just like all those others who get voted in year after year and we get the same old shit.....and by regular people i mean someone who aint a die hard party person....ok "dude"....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


name a bill he has passed instead of just repeating yourself....after 30 years you should have something....


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 15, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I claimed John Lewis is one of “our most respected congressmen”

I stand by my claim


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


i get it RW....you cant find anything outside of what he did last century.....its ok there are dozens of congress people who have spent years in congress and have havent done much either...here is a list of 35 of them....
These Are the 35 Most Useless Members of Congress


----------



## AVG-JOE (Oct 16, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mainly because the UK is more developed.
> ...





Tommy Tainant said:


> You post pics of minority loons. the sort of people like tommy robinson. the Uk never passed jim crow laws or legislated in any way against people of colour. Nor were any black men lynched for looking at a white girl.The UK never had apartheid, many in the US mourn its passing.




Where Western "Civilization" is concerned, 500 hundred years ago, even the white folks were wholly owned by their good, Christian kings. 

250 years ago, the white people declared their economic freedom via the French and American Revolutions.

160 years ago, The Republican Party was born to prosecute a bloody civil war to give Washington D.C. the absolute power to shove The Constitution down the throats of unwilling local governments, and black people were given access to The Constitution.

54 years ago the paperwork finally got pushed through congress by The Democrats because of events like Selma.

10 years ago America put a man of color in to The Whitehouse.

Every generation moves us just a little closer to the ideals of personal freedom and responsibility set forth in The Constitution in spite of the battles, both political and bloody, waged against such progress by the forces who want to conserve and preserve the whatever oppression is keeping their economic wheels greased at the moment and we take one more baby step toward the stars.



Baby steps.  Frustrating baby steps.


----------



## whitehall (Oct 18, 2018)

In 1965 during the civil rights march the democrat party had run the political machine in the U.S. South for about a hundred years. Democrat party racism was intrenched in the South. In the federal government the democrats had the presidency (LBJ) and the majority in both Congress and the Senate and yet they refused to enforce the voting rights. Thanks to Hollywood and the liberal media the perception of the democrat party has turned on a dime but they are still basically the same old racists.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 19, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


John Lewis is not one of them


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 19, 2018)

whitehall said:


> In 1965 during the civil rights march the democrat party had run the political machine in the U.S. South for about a hundred years. Democrat party racism was intrenched in the South. In the federal government the democrats had the presidency (LBJ) and the majority in both Congress and the Senate and yet they refused to enforce the voting rights. Thanks to Hollywood and the liberal media the perception of the democrat party has turned on a dime but they are still basically the same old racists.


That racism was there for 200 years before the Democratic Party was formed


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 19, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Just watching this on the BBC. Ive seen it before but I think it needs a few views to "get" it.
> ...



Right, like his only connection with the US is a TV program on the BBC.

Oh, and he claimed to be an expert on the US, yeah, I saw him write that. Now where was that.....?


----------



## whitehall (Oct 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > In 1965 during the civil rights march the democrat party had run the political machine in the U.S. South for about a hundred years. Democrat party racism was intrenched in the South. In the federal government the democrats had the presidency (LBJ) and the majority in both Congress and the Senate and yet they refused to enforce the voting rights. Thanks to Hollywood and the liberal media the perception of the democrat party has turned on a dime but they are still basically the same old racists.
> ...


It's true that racism was entrenched in the Colonies long before the Confederacy and the democrat party came into existence but democrats manage to blame the rebel state that only existed for four years when the democrat party was formed on the basis of racism to be the counter Lincoln party. Democrats existed to be the party of racial identity and anger even today. That's the only way they get votes (with the cooperation of the liberal media)


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 19, 2018)

whitehall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...


The Confederacy was formed to ensure the continuation of slavery. It was a human rights embarrassment.  40 percent of this “nation” was owned by the other 60 percent.  

Yet it is TODAYS Republicans who fight to preserve the memory of this abomination


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


never claimed he was.....but yet you cant come up with even one bill the guy passed....give me one major bill he has gotten through and i will not say anything more about the guy...


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 19, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



We are talking about the House of Representatives?
The only bills they pass are repealing Obamacare and naming Post Offices (you remember those?)


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


why cant you just say.....i cant find any thing he has done.....maybe they named a PO after him.....


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 19, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


There is more to being a Congressman than passing bills.  Most don’t, especially theses days
Lewis is a ranking member on several key congressional panels 
His opinion is also influential in passing laws

As I said, a well respected Congressman  and an American Patriot


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


so he is elected to be paid 150,000+ of the tax payers money to be on panels?....with the rating that Congress has he and his buddies are doing a bang up job...
*His opinion is also influential in passing laws*
and yet you could not name one.....did you find a PO named after him?..


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 19, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Just watching this on the BBC. Ive seen it before but I think it needs a few views to "get" it.
> 
> I found it quite depressing. We see the same hate filled attitudes today, police violence,voter suppression. Are things any better ?





Yes, things are better


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 19, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



That’s the way it works


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


and thats why they have such a shitty rating....people like yourself who feel its ok for them to get big money to sit around and eat lunch...


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Oct 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> There is more to being a Congressman than passing bills.



  What do you think it is a Congressman's job to do?

  You could say that there's more to a forklift operator's job that moving stuff around with a forklift; but if someone is paid to be a forklift operator, and he doesn't move anything around with a forklift, then he's just cheating his employer.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 19, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > There is more to being a Congressman than passing bills.
> ...


RW i guess, thinks their job is to sit around on a committee and have lunch....the ones who actually try and get some meaningful bills passed...those are the ones you vote against....


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 19, 2018)

Selma was a critical moment of the Civil Rights era and John Lewis was a leader of the march

He risked his life to fight for freedom and justice


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Selma was a critical moment of the Civil Rights era and John Lewis was a leader of the march
> 
> He risked his life to fight for freedom and justice


so that means he gets a 6 figure salary that we pay for so he can sit around with a bunch a other half-assed people and eat lunch?...


----------

